# America the Beautiful



## Sweetwater (Jun 4, 2012)

I recently got a job that requires traveling across the country. I decided to start collecting pics of this beautiful country. The first ones are taken with a phone...please excuse them....a Nikon fund has already been started.

This album is dedicated to all who have paid the ultimate price. 

The first one...







American Flag
Hamburg, NY


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 4, 2012)

American Falls

Niagra, NY


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 4, 2012)

American Falls

Niagra, NY


----------



## Crickett (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome! Please keep posting!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 4, 2012)

Across the Niagra River into Canada.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 4, 2012)

Thunderheads near Columbia, Mizzou


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 4, 2012)

Near Columbia, Mizzou


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 4, 2012)

Sunset
South Sioux City, Iowa


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 4, 2012)

Amber Waves of Grain

Southern Illinois


----------



## olcaptain (Jun 4, 2012)

A long way from Lithia Springs!!  Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## rip18 (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome!  Keep 'em coming and glad your new job gives you a little time to see the sights of our grand nation.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 4, 2012)

olcaptain said:


> A long way from Lithia Springs!!  Beautiful pictures!!



Thanks Horace. Yessir...this Winston boy travels a long way from home.



rip18 said:


> Awesome!  Keep 'em coming and glad your new job gives you a little time to see the sights of our grand nation.



Thanks....and....


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome and Inspirational.God Bless America andGod Protect and Bless Our Troops..


----------



## Crickett (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome!!!

I wanna travel but don't wanna be away from my family!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 4, 2012)

Beautiful shots and a great tribute.  Those Midwest shots bring back some memories of trips that way.  I've been to most of those places and you've gotten some of the shots I would have liked to have gotten many years back.

Hoss


----------



## Joker (Jun 4, 2012)

Very cool to be able to travel. (even better to do it on someone else's dime)


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice series!  Been quite a while since I've seen Niagara!  Hope you kept your gear dry!


----------



## quinn (Jun 4, 2012)

Very nice shots!Thanks for including us!


----------



## Resica (Jun 4, 2012)

Great shots. Can't wait to see more. Thanks for sharing.



Ms. Crickett, bring them with you.


----------



## papasmurff (Jun 5, 2012)

great pictures


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2012)

Awesome pics sweetwater!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks y'all....all the kind words mean alot.

More coming. In Jersey now and headed to Bloomington, ILL next. Got more on memory cards that need organizing.


----------



## Resica (Jun 5, 2012)

Get some Pa. pictures.


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Jun 6, 2012)

I want your job!!!!

Great pics!


----------



## cornpile (Jun 6, 2012)

Sure is a beautiful country,smokin shots


----------



## gstanfield (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice shots, if you're going to be in Wyoming let me know and we'll grab a bite to eat. I'm always game for meeting other forum members.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2012)

Resica said:


> Get some Pa. pictures.



PA is beautiful...but...we zoomed through. I did get one shot at a rest area. Never Forget.







Near Shanksville, PA.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2012)

Lakeland, FLA


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jun 10, 2012)

Great shots I've never before seen some of the sights your showing us Thank You for taking the time to show us.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 15, 2012)

NYC skyline...new towers in center.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## rip18 (Jul 15, 2012)

Neat shots!  What a treat to get to visit so many different areas!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for continuing to share your trip w/ us. Some how I missed the Flight 93 memorial shot you shared. There's just no words to describe how that photo makes me feel!


----------



## Hoss (Jul 15, 2012)

Still enjoying the trip.  Glad you are taking us with you.

Hoss


----------

